# Using an ATX Power Supply for a non-PC requirement



## Gemo (Aug 17, 2004)

Here's a bit of a strange one!

I can get my hands on a spare (350 W) ATX power supply that works well - and I want to use it for a different purpose - ie. I want to use it to power a 12 V audio amplifier.

The amp needs 12 V with about 10A so the ATX P.S. shold be able to supply this, and I presume at a regulated (low ripple, noise???) voltage...

I remember playing around with an old AT power supply and for it to deliver output power the 5V (?) supply had to loaded (an amp or two?)when the P.S. was powered up.

Is this also the case with the ATX supplies? Any suggestions / advice on how to use this P.S. for this non-PC application?

Many thanks.


----------



## OMGmissinglink (Sep 24, 2006)

Gemo said:


> Here's a bit of a strange one!
> 
> I can get my hands on a spare (350 W) ATX power supply that works well - and I want to use it for a different purpose - ie. I want to use it to power a 12 V audio amplifier.
> 
> ...


ATX power supply's nope, requires a Power button to activate the PSU.
in order to activate the PSU you have to know which jumpers active the PSU and solder a jumper.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

http://www.bluemax.net/techtips/ATXPowerSupplyWiring/ATXPowerSupplyWiring.htm


----------



## Gemo (Aug 17, 2004)

Thanks - very helpful.

Also came across - 
http://www.wikihow.com/Convert-a-Computer-ATX-Power-Supply-to-a-Lab-Power-Supply

which provides exactly the info I'm looking for.


----------



## Cellus (Aug 31, 2006)

Nifty find Gemo. Glad to see you were able to find the information you were looking for.


----------



## Phil8192 (Feb 26, 2012)

OMGmissinglink said:


> ATX power supply's nope, requires a Power button to activate the PSU. in order to activate the PSU you have to know which jumpers active the PSU and solder a jumper.


If the power supply has a separate mains switch, make sure it is in the "on" or "1" position first. On the 24-pin plug that goes to the motherboard, short the green wire on pin 16 to any of the black (ground) wires to turn on the power supply.

The signal pin 16, called PS_ON#, is a logic-level signal and carries no harmful voltage or current. Shorting it to ground is what one does with the front panel pushbutton to start the computer. Once the computer is started, a gate on the motherboard pulls the PS_ON# line down to keep the power supply on until the operating system turns the gate off or until one pushes and holds the power button for at least 3 seconds to force a manual shutdown. For a bench power supply, you can turn the unit on and off by means of an inexpensive miniature toggle switch between pin 16 and ground; a mains switch in the power supply case is a plus, but not necessary.


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

Post over 5 years old

Closing.


----------

